# HO - routed continious rail track 4 sale



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Wasn't sure where to list so here's a link....really nice track 4 sale!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=150236


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Very interested in track

Please contact

[email protected]


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Track is sold..........thanks.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

